# Anyone have high level contacts within the LDS church?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I know where there is an LDS farm just freakin loaded with geese if you have a contact within the church that will get us authorization to hunt there I'll take you to the spot. Today there was several flocks and probably 2,000 plus honkers there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shhhh... or the apostles will go hunt them themselves. I've been over at Elberta Farms in the 80s when they sold hunting permits there, and had the entire place closed down because Monson was out hunting in a spread.


-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Tell them you'll get baptized if they let you hunt. I'm sure they would work something out


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Shhhh... or the apostles will go hunt them themselves. I've been over at Elberta Farms in the 80s when they sold hunting permits there, and had the entire place closed down because Monson was out hunting in a spread.
> 
> -DallanC


The perks of Prophethood...LOL


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

moabxjeeper said:


> Tell them you'll get baptized if they let you hunt. I'm sure they would work something out


Don't tempt me buddy, I'll leave and get re-baptized for a good hunt...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The LDS church will not give you permission to hunt their land. They also will not prosecute you for trespassing. This was a problem that Clinton city had so they now have an ordinance in Clinton city limits of no discharge of firearms is allowed. And the new mayor was the one that pushed it due to his anti hunting agenda.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> The LDS church will not give you permission to hunt their land.


Probably true now, but back in the 80's they sold hunting permits to their lands on the west side of Utah Lake. They were pretty cheap then too... until the big guides came in and paid rediculous amount of money to lock up all the hunting access.

-DallanC


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

o-|| All I'll say is that I know for sure that you won't be able to hunt those particular fields. I usually grow tired and lazy at the end of the season, but maybe I'll have to take a drive back up and get into some fields.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> I know where there is an LDS farm just freakin loaded with geese if you have a contact within the church that will get us authorization to hunt there I'll take you to the spot. Today there was several flocks and probably 2,000 plus honkers there.


I used to work for the ranching portion of the church and that property is more than likely associated with the dairy farm south of there by the chicken farm. The person you'd need to get ahold of would be at Elberta Valley Ag. Good luck, like most farms/ranches owned by the church, you either have to be an employee of said farm/ranch or part of the land use lease (corporate or other).


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> They also will not prosecute you for trespassing.


From my experience, they take trespassing very serious nowadays, at least at the properties that I worked with on a daily basis. However, smaller "welfare farms" and trespassers on those could be handled differently.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

LL, the problem with shooting that field is not so much the LDS thing but is more that it is in a City that does not allow the discharge of firearms in it's property limits.
I tire quickly of cities that think they should overide the proximity discharge laws of 600' as set forth by the State.
It is a lose/lose for all of us when a city does this. If the city would just open its mind and follow the State rule the property owner wins, local hunters get a little more recreation, and people down the migratory route will get a crack at these stagnant honks.


----------

